# What Converters Are Out There?



## MrSimon (Feb 1, 2012)

Could anyone give me any ideas of any companies in the UK who would convert a panel van that I supply?

Looking at the prices of some of the used van conversions (i.e Adrias and Tributes) I quite like the idea of buying a LWB van of my choice myself, and sending it to some professionals to convert it.

I have a feeling this may be a bit cheaper than paying upto £30k for a used one of the factory conversions.

Thanks

Simon


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

You may find it worth your while giving Richie Evans a call at Awaydays UK, Wrexham, North Wales http://www.awaydaysuk.co.uk/

He did one for me ten years ago to my satisfaction and his current work looks even better. Or of course do your own like I have done for my last three campers.

Rod


----------



## MrSimon (Feb 1, 2012)

rod_vw said:


> You may find it worth your while giving Richie Evans a call at Awaydays UK, Wrexham, North Wales http://www.awaydaysuk.co.uk/
> 
> He did one for me ten years ago to my satisfaction and his current work looks even better. Or of course do your own like I have done for my last three campers.
> 
> Rod


Thanks Rod, i'll have a look!

I'd do my own if I had the patience, and didn't think that a hammer will fix anything haha.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Simon,

This list should get you started.....

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/businessdirectory/default.asp?cate=130

Pete


----------



## MrSimon (Feb 1, 2012)

peejay said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> This list should get you started.....
> 
> ...


Thanks Pete, that's just the sort of thing i'm looking for!


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Nu Venture Campers or Nu Venture Motorhomes, different companies, are both @ Wigan. Both are good companies and do bespoke conversions.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I was quite impressed with these guys at the Lincoln show last year. They are ex IH employees who set up on their own.

Shire Converstions

Trevor


----------



## adpress (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello Simon

Being in Hampshire, I have no knowledge of any converters in the North-West. 

You ask for recommendations of converters "in the UK", but in our current experience, one factor in choosing your preferred company is "how far do I have to travel to see how they are getting on?" You will want to visit your van on a fortnightly basis at least - if it is a 200 miles journey, the savings of a bespoke built might be eaten up in fuel costs!!

Obviously, you need to select two or three converters and make appointments to see them when they are working. Have a clear idea of the type of van you propose to buy and what you want to have built in it. Take a rough plan and even a costed list of items you want them to fit. Ask them what they think of your ideas and see what they have to say. This way, you will get a much better quote than if you are vague and woolly. 

If you are thinking of buying a s/h van, allow plenty of time for the finding of it, especially if you want to buy used but under three years old. Some van, for example with a/c, will be very rare.

Our new Fiat Ducato XLWB XHR is being converted right now. We bought the van on 3rd October but our chosen convertors (K2 Campers in Botley, near Southampton) couldn't start until 16th Dec. It is almost done - perhaps another week to go.

Rough guide for a very big van = 400 "man hours" labour.

Recommend you also look at joining the Self-Build Motor Caravan Club - they are a fund of practical knowledge.

Good luck
Bob


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

The latest MMM magazine (on general sale from this Thursday) has a good review of Shire Converters on one of their used van/new conversions.


----------



## jonno1103 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello Simon.
Danny and his team at Mandale, Keighley are well worth a ring. All their vans are built to customer requirements, are high end quality wise AND being a new company are very keenly priced.


----------



## jonno1103 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello Simon.
Danny and his team at Mandale, Keighley are well worth a ring. All their vans are built to customer requirements, are high end quality wise AND being a new company are very keenly priced.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

There was a "how we had our own design built" article in MMM a few years ago and that conversion was done by "Rainbow Conversions" in Wisbech.

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...sg=AFQjCNFyDvDq6QSJFP4bXfrDOcJpuCM0rA&cad=rja

I've used them for parts, but never had a conversion done.


----------



## MrSimon (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for your replies everyone. It's a minefield out there! Haha

I'm going to go to the Motorhome Show at Peterborough and have a good look around first.

Don't want to buy a van and then realise I want something completely different!


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Anyone used Global Campers UK at Wigan?


----------

